# New Song title and things are coming together.



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Used to be called Messing Around The Blue... this was the working title. The new title is OUT OF THE BLUE... this is the unfinished and rough version but I thought it would be cool to post the tune as it comes together. I'm still working on it and I have some cool ideas to lay down yet.

Have a listen and let me know what you think so far. The good bad and the ugly... it's all good.

KHINGPYNN

http://media.putfile.com/out-of-the-blue--rough-track-


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just saw your post.

Good stuff! Tasteful soloing. Good lead tone.

I think the rhythm tone could be beefed up a bit(thicker). But that's just my opinion. :smile:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback... I settled on that rythm tone and beefed it up with a bit of room reverb.

KHINGPYNN


----------

